# What's the craziest thing you've seen a trip leader do?



## ianscampbell (Jun 28, 2016)

Some guides are incredible...others not so much. What's the craziest thing you've seen a guide do? http://www.lovethebackcountry.com/10-things-not-youre-hiking-guide/


----------



## Abubob (Jun 28, 2016)

Having never gone on guided hike I can't say. I did go on a guided snowmobile tour in Yellowstone once. Our guide was excellent. When he joined us for dinner that night we all pretended to be filming a movie. It was hilarious.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 30, 2016)

Low-to-medium elevation hiking at a summer camp, in the Berkshire Mtns, as a kid...fifty to sixty of us kids with packs.  Compass and map issued to each so was pretty difficult to become lost.


----------



## dlague (Jun 30, 2016)

Never used a guide except for rock climbing.  Even then it was my brother in law.  While we climbed 5.7 and 5.8 lines he climbed 5.11 with ease.  So nothing crazy and he did an excellent job training us.


----------

